# ****ASA Monore, La... 7/29 - 8/1--->2010****



## BlackArcher (Jul 29, 2010)

Georgia Crew Good luck!


----------



## mr10ss (Jul 29, 2010)

Go get em !


----------



## watermedic (Jul 29, 2010)

You guys be careful. The high for Sat and Sun is 102. That will put the heat index at around 115. Take plenty of fluids.

Good luck to all.

Chuck


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 29, 2010)

watermedic said:


> You guys be careful. The high for Sat and Sun is 102. That will put the heat index at around 115. Take plenty of fluids.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Chuck



I just hope the rain holds off!! Were leavin in 1.5 hrs headn that way! Good Luck to all!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 29, 2010)

No rain in the forcast for the weekend. A little chance for tomorrow.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 29, 2010)

It's a bit warm. Just checked in have not been to the shoot site yet.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 29, 2010)

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## drago (Jul 29, 2010)

Shot the sims and a team shoot today it was hot but not unbearable....Nice course, dark tunnels and long....I love it!!!!! This is my yard, at least thats what I keep telling myself!!!!!!!!! Everyone have a safe trip and drop the hammer on it!!! And for those that didn't make it, we will miss ya'll..... February will be here before you know it....


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 29, 2010)

Updates will be on www.archerynewsnow.com with pics all weekend.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 29, 2010)

We here!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 29, 2010)

The practice bails are set-up where the sheriff dept usually practice shooting their pistols.
The lucky and well funded public servants shoot under a nice Kool cover... Not tall Archer Friendly though..
AC is readily availavle  in the two buildings where the vendors congregrate.  Practice range is a hike...  ranges are Hike and a Half...

Team shoot was excellent..  Shot with Danny Evans  he casually shot 16 up I got second with 8 up.  He was a pleasure to shoot with..  34-Up did not cut it.  My tall goofy Idol The Hammer took us to school on the practice targets later that evening.... 
Day one is in the bag...Outback and a shower sealed the deal....


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 29, 2010)

good luck E-man...........you too, gunna


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 30, 2010)

Good luck everyone. Hope y'all dish out a spanking to em. 
Have a good time and get back safe !


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 30, 2010)

*Timing...*

Yesterday I wrestled with the thought do I touch it. 
Or do I leave it alone.  
Well I touched it... I prayer to God that was a wise decision.
PS: I am never leaving my "Last Chance Bow Press" at home again..

Friday Day2 : Agenda-AmAm Team Shoot, Sims, Practice Targets, Bails...  
"Timing, One more day to get it right.." Spanka


----------



## red1691 (Jul 30, 2010)

Good Luck to all! Have Fun, Shoot well, and Safe Travels there and back!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 30, 2010)

Im up! Baby lets do it!


----------



## drago (Jul 30, 2010)

good luck to everyone today, Kailey, Corey, Matt, and the rest of us Georgians!!!! Lets show these folks some GA LOVE!!!

Got a guy here that has a brand new 2010 Hoyt Alpha Burner..( I have one ) It is in the box..70# 29” draw   he wants 700 m  they retail 1000… Probably could get him down a little lower….


----------



## watermedic (Jul 30, 2010)

Dang Dean,

He is giving $700 for someone to take the bow away from him.lol

I don't blame him.

 Stroll by the PSE booth and see Terry and Bobby. Take a few pics of our new shoot thru riser and post them up for me. Sounds like some good stuff for 2011.


----------



## drago (Jul 30, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Dang Dean,
> 
> He is giving $700 for someone to take the bow away from him.lol
> 
> ...



HA HA HA!!!!   Come on now----I just shot the sims with some PSE'S and them boy's were struggling..... LOL


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 30, 2010)

There are a few updates on my web page including the new PSE bow, Axcel Scope, Hamskea release, etc. I got a picture of Gunna that I MIGHT put up later Gunna how come you didn't smile on the podium? 

www.archerynewsnow.com


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 30, 2010)

Today was a good day..


----------



## SGaither (Jul 30, 2010)

Black,

Glad to see you were able to catch a ride out there.  Is the heat and humidity as bad as you were warned?


----------



## beastridge (Jul 30, 2010)

Good luck to all. Blake, cookieman, Gunna, E and Brian... y'all bring home the hardware!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 31, 2010)

Day2: It was hot.  Hydrate as much as you can... constantly...  
Plenty of coolers available and a cooling area for those that become oxygen challenged.

I had dinner with doug and his wife. A few other brought their campers and we had a cum by ya.

For you that could not make it...  You are missing a good one.
The sims...47,46,43,44,36,30, 37, 48, This what I remember.... 
Can you say LONG...  Short side SHORT... AmAm ....Well that is all I got to say about that...

All i know is this... C Range will be Long...


----------



## young gunna (Jul 31, 2010)

Shot so so....... But team took 2nd in team shoot.Ready for today. Lets go.


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish it would warm up here! C range was so dark we were asking for a spot light at 830 this morning! Not sure it will be any better tomorrow. Hows every body doin? Matt Varnes is pullin away, Jeff Stanley is sittin in 3rd, Im sittn 6th right now. That is all I know right now! Bout to go get some grub!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 31, 2010)

Stay on em Kenny


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 31, 2010)

We're showering and heading over to the shootdown. Will have some pics and short article up later. Highest Semi pro score I heard was Georgia boy Tim Boykin at 204. Strong course. Matt Varnes is one day closer to winning all 7. He shot about 214 and should be near the top of Open B.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 31, 2010)

Day 3: continues with a dark first 20.  Our fearless and revered Matt Varnes, continues to show us mere peasants how it is done.. in "Open B"

Impressing us with a 214 on some black targets...  Lets see take black mountain, add Hillsman throw in some 12 pt dark tunnels...and you will have the toughest course known to man in an ASA...  hats off to all that shot well...

One Cold Shower Ordered and off to the arena for the rest of the La Beat-down...


----------

